# Urgent/babies



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

hello guys, my dog, belle, just had puppies today. Please help me with any advice you can provide me. I am new to this. One thing that really concerns me is that there are flies on the puppies in the backyard. Is there a way to get rid of the flies?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Remove the puppies from the back yard and put them in the house. Have your female spayed and all her puppies spayed/neutered before homing them.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

All you should be doing for them at this point is keeping them warm and making sure that mom is eating a good food


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to american_pit13 again."


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to american_pit13 again."


Haha you gotta spread it around lol


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

the puppies were just born today. I do feed my dogs well. fed her earlier but she went to feed the puppies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just make sure she has plenty off food, even a well fed dogs needs more when having a litter. How many pups?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

First I just want to say that your dog never should have been bred especially if you do not know what you are doing....... ok now that the deed is done you need to take care of those pups!  so bring the pups and mom inside maybe a laundry room or a guest bathroom, where ever you can put them out of drafts and in a good temperature. The best way to make an inexpensive box for the babies and mom is to get a plastic kiddy pool and put a blanket on the bottom then the pups.
Next, read this website. Please get your female fixed after all the puppies have found homes. I am not one to say everyone has to spay and neuter their dogs but if you do not know what you are doing then it is for the best. Good luck with the pups.
Breeding Dogs, Puppies from Birth to 3 weeks
Breeding Dogs, Puppies from Birth to 3 weeks


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for the info. There are 8 pups, all white. when will I be able to touch the pups?


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for the links too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I start handling my pups daily from the day they are born. Just me tho not other people. I start letting other people around at about a week old.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can handle your pups right away. That sounds like a wives tale you are talking about not being able to touch the puppies.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Remove the puppies from the back yard and put them in the house. Have your female spayed and all her puppies spayed/neutered before homing them.





reddoggy said:


> All you should be doing for them at this point is keeping them warm and making sure that mom is eating a good food





american_pit13 said:


> Just make sure she has plenty off food, even a well fed dogs needs more when having a litter. How many pups?





performanceknls said:


> First I just want to say that your dog never should have been bred especially if you do not know what you are doing....... ok now that the deed is done you need to take care of those pups!  so bring the pups and mom inside maybe a laundry room or a guest bathroom, where ever you can put them out of drafts and in a good temperature. The best way to make an inexpensive box for the babies and mom is to get a plastic kiddy pool and put a blanket on the bottom then the pups.
> Next, read this website. Please get your female fixed after all the puppies have found homes. I am not one to say everyone has to spay and neuter their dogs but if you do not know what you are doing then it is for the best. Good luck with the pups.
> Breeding Dogs, Puppies from Birth to 3 weeks
> Breeding Dogs, Puppies from Birth to 3 weeks


ALL GREAT POSTS!

StockMax, first of all, welcome to gopitbull. More often then not, people join our forum for advice with their situations at home, or with new pups, etc. We hope that you do stick around and learn, as all of us have.

I'm not sure if your litter was accidental, or if it was a planned breeding, but one of the rules of thumb that I go by is that if you don't know something about breeding, you're probably not prepared to take that matter into your own hands. Backyard breeding is a serious problem with all breeds of dog, but it has greatly had an impact on the american pitbull terrier. Color, size, "rarities", all those things are aesthetics and what the breed is NOT about, so the people who breed without proper knowledge are normally breeding for one of the stated reasons.

Most of us learn from accidents, and we hope to be able to answer any questions you have regarding this, or any other questions you might have.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think the others have really given some great, solid posts so I just wanted to tell you good luck with the puppies, and I hope you can find good homes for them in this bad economy!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> First I just want to say that your dog never should have been bred especially if you do not know what you are doing....... ok now that the deed is done you need to take care of those pups!  so bring the pups and mom inside maybe a laundry room or a guest bathroom, where ever you can put them out of drafts and in a good temperature. The best way to make an inexpensive box for the babies and mom is to get a plastic kiddy pool and put a blanket on the bottom then the pups.
> Next, read this website. Please get your female fixed after all the puppies have found homes. I am not one to say everyone has to spay and neuter their dogs but if you do not know what you are doing then it is for the best. Good luck with the pups.
> Breeding Dogs, Puppies from Birth to 3 weeks
> Breeding Dogs, Puppies from Birth to 3 weeks


every thing i would have said...only in a much nicer wayoke::goodpost:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Look whats done is done. You by your own admission are worried about the conditions the puppies are in so do something about it. You already know they way things are, are not right. Bring the pups in out of the nasty environment, bring mom in and treat the pups like they should be. Capstar the mom and you can spray Advantage on the pups if they have fleas. Yes you can use advantage on pups just a spray or two, dont soak the pups. Feed the mom properly, increse her protein and fat. We sometimes add puppy food for the mom to get her needs met!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Look whats done is done. You by your own admission are worried about the conditions the puppies are in so do something about it. You already know they way things are, are not right. Bring the pups in out of the nasty environment, bring mom in and treat the pups like they should be. Capstar the mom and you can spray Advantage on the pups if they have fleas. Yes you can use advantage on pups just a spray or two, dont soak the pups. Feed the mom properly, increse her protein and fat. We sometimes add puppy food for the mom to get her needs met!


:goodpost:


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad you are here.I believe you came to the right place keep asking if you are not sure of what to do.It is a smart thing to do.


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

i have learned alot from you guys, thanks.


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

a couple of the puppies dont seem to be able to get milk because they are smaller than the other puppies. Is there a way I can feed them? i dont want them to starve.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

were u at and do u have some pictures we all like puppie pix


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MaxStock said:


> a couple of the puppies dont seem to be able to get milk because they are smaller than the other puppies. Is there a way I can feed them? i dont want them to starve.


Closely monitor them and make sure they are getting into the nipples and eating. You many have to move pups and put them on the nipples. Other wise they will need to be bottle fed


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

i can post some pics up soon. i will try to get the smaller ones on the nipples. they just seem to get kicked out though.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MaxStock said:


> they just seem to get kicked out though.


Then you have to watch them and keep the others away while they eat.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you can pull the bigger pups out and make sure they stay warm and then let the smaller ones nurse. When the smaller pups are full them put back the big pups. Make sure the puppies you take out are kept warm and not stressed or mom might freak out.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Give supplemental bottle-feedings to the smaller pups if you must. You can get puppy formula from most pet stores. Its called Esbilac or something like that. And I don't know if this is true or old wive's tale, but they say the teats closer to the rear have richer milk, so you might pull the fat ones off those and put the weaker ones back there.


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

my dog is curled up and it seems that she doesnt want to feed the puppies for the moment. is that normal? does she need feeding breaks?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She will take care of them, they will eat about every 2 hours or so. As long as the puppies are not crying for food just let her relax. When they start crying for her she should go take care of them.


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

ok. they werent crying at all.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome. Did you get the pups inside?


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

yup, lil poopers.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MaxStock said:


> yup, lil poopers.


So you don't seem to say much in regards to the nature of how these pups came to be. I know that they are here now and nothing can be done about that but was this litter intentional or accidental?


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

after 15 days, the pups are doing great. a couple have opened their eyes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats graet! I am glad to hear they are doing well.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

You should post a pic of the pups!


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

i will post some pics now. 
when will i be able to give them a bath?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

keep them warm and in side


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

here are some pics.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

cute little buggars!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

<3333 puppies ~!! they are cute lil things ... your takin good care of them ...


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

they are doing good. starting to walk and wrestle with each other.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

so cute!! i love puppies so much!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you can wipe them with a warm cloth, and make sure they are 100 percent dry before you put them back with mom. Around the time they start eating food is when i introduce them to the water.


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

ok. thanks for the info.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you can bathe them at about 4 weeks but you need to make sure to dry them with a towel and *not* a hair dryer. A hair dryer can over heat a dog really quickly just towel them dry and your good at about 4 weeks. Mom should be keeping them clean till about that age then she might give up  Most APBT pups have to be weaned by week 4 because the mom gets sick of them but some mom's will stay in it for the long run.

They are very cute!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking pups


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Don't use flash photography with pups whose eyes have just opened. Not sure where I heard that, but better safe than sorry. And you really owe it to any potential owners to have the whole litter BAER-tested before you sell them. I figure this was not a well-planned litter with suitable health-testing, and you could be looking at legal trouble if you sell deaf puppies without disclosing that.

OFA: BAER Testing Protocol


----------

